# NuWave Oven Recipes/Cooking Chart?



## fabricollector (Jul 3, 2011)

Need help, I recently got a Nuwave oven have been experimenting with some things but need to find a chart that shows basic cooking times? I thought I saw one online but cannot find it again. If you know where I can find it please send me an email, thanks and Happy 4th! Pat


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 3, 2011)

https://www.nuwaveoven.net/b335/asp/part/order_manuals.asp?

Scroll down this page to the Cooking Chart.  It says "free download".


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to DC.   I have a Nuwave oven also.

Josie


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 6, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Welcome to DC. I have a Nuwave oven also.
> 
> Josie


 
Are those things for real? It just seems too good to be true.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jul 14, 2011)

They are pretty good actually. Here is a video of a roast pork that I did in a FlavorWave Oven.

‪Flavor wave oven recipes‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## JNelson014 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have recently purchased the NuWave oven and the Precision induction burner.  Am learning but I love them both.  I am looking for other users ideas.  Thanks


----------

